# Break-in Period



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually had a problem with the firing pin on my Eclipse Pro II before the break-in period was over. As I said in another post, I sent it to Kimber and they fixed it quickly. Now, since Kimber did some gratis work that changed the pistol somewhat, I have started the break-in period over. So far I have not had a failure to feed with the pistol. I have shot 200 rounds through it so far. After I finish the 500 I need to put about 200 more of my desired hollow point rounds through it. 

I feel confident in it now, but I guess any pistol so tightly constructed should get a workout before one relies on it. Has anyone else had problems with a Kimber during the break-in period? Any consistent failures to feed or other problems?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All 1911's I have had anything to do with were a little snug at frist. After a few hundred rounds it should be good to go. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ask *Old Padawan* about his Kimber "break in." :mrgreen:


----------

